# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  ID : Crytoporyne sp.

## kaganesti

Anyone able to ID this Cryptocoryne sp ?
plant2.JPG

----------


## illumbomb

Hi,

My guess is C. nurii, possibly from Pahang......

----------


## ranchu

Hi, I agree and think that it is C. Nurii but not too sure from which area.

----------


## kaganesti

Hi guys,

Thanks for clarifiying. 
Cryptocoyrne nurii is my guess also, looking at the spathe. 
Am just starting to learn and ID/recognise Cryptocoryne species so really appreciate your inputs
 :Smile:

----------

